# Warlord Titan - a very special project by Awaken Realms!



## Awaken Realms (May 2, 2014)

Hello,

We’re currently working on a very special and very *big* project – a venerable, millennia old Warlord Titan. It’s a really important project for us – for a “miniature” of that proportion and level of detail deserve the best we can do. And as a display piece, it must be oozing with as much of that as we can!

To represent the great campanies the sacred warmachine of Omnissiah took part in, it’s armour was adorned by the representations of the foes he smited down. Also, may other adornments were added by the Mechanicum Artificers during the centuries of service… take a look at some of those below (and wait for the rest!)







What also will be present on the model? What do you think?


Get your miniatures painted by us!
Our Gallery
Sign-up for our WEEKLY NEWSLETTER!
Painting tutorials


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Beautyfull! I hope some chaos traitors will find their end on it's platings. a scen from some cermony commorating a great feed prehaps?


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Stunning work so far, I'm totally inspired and awed.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

that is pretty badass!


----------



## R_Squared (Mar 24, 2013)

Stunning freehand work there, I can't wait to see more.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Now THIS is going to be superb.


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Saw this the other day on the Facebook page and yet again i will say how amazing work you guys do. Actually a question what kind of painting level or grading this goes under the commission painting.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Stunning paint work, not to my personal tastes, I think the scenes would be better off on banners not the titan itself, still great painting


----------



## Awaken Realms (May 2, 2014)

Hello,

One last update before the final one Take a look at the base of the model – 45cm in diameter – and pictures of the Warlord closing to completion!

And the one _coming back_ is no one else then Roboute Guilliman, fully healed in the stasis field, and walking back on the lead of Ultramarines – and their allied auxillaries (Warlord Titan as well )

Cool men does not look at the explosions.







In Monday a whole “miniature” will be shown here 


Get your miniatures painted by us!
Our Gallery
Sign-up for our WEEKLY NEWSLETTER!
Painting tutorials


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Okay the titan is fab, but I think the base is over done, with a primarch on it, I think it will detract from the titan. I think you should have gone for something like a cratered landscape with a burnt out piece of armour off a super heavy tank or other titan


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

Oldman78 said:


> Okay the titan is fab, but I think the base is over done, with a primarch on it, I think it will detract from the titan. I think you should have gone for something like a cratered landscape with a burnt out piece of armour off a super heavy tank or other titan



I disagree.
We see *nothing but* cratered landscapes with a burnt out piece of a super heavy tank.
If you want to see such bases, you just need to check out pretty much EVERY titan base EVER!

I give this the thumbs up for doing something different for once.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Kharn The Complainer said:


> I disagree.
> We see *nothing but* cratered landscapes with a burnt out piece of a super heavy tank.
> If you want to see such bases, you just need to check out pretty much EVERY titan base EVER!
> 
> I give this the thumbs up for doing something different for once.


I know my suggestion is cliched, I just feel this base takes away from the titan, it looks a little random, and while the marines on the bottom show the scale of the titans power, I just cant see people milling about under its feet. I think a primarch demands a diorama base just for them as the main focus too.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Awesome work guys, the components look great and the base especially so, I particularly like what you have done with the cities of death terrain bits!


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

Oldman78 said:


> I know my suggestion is cliched, I just feel this base takes away from the titan, it looks a little random, and while the marines on the bottom show the scale of the titans power, I just cant see people milling about under its feet. I think a primarch demands a diorama base just for them as the main focus too.



I see what you're saying. But just imagine it like this...the diorama represents the moment before Robute gets stepped on by a Titan. ;-D


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Kharn The Complainer said:


> I see what you're saying. But just imagine it like this...the diorama represents the moment before Robute gets stepped on by a Titan. ;-D


Haha! " all bow before the might of me, Robute Guil(splat)....."

Titan princeps: " oh no, we stood in shit"
Moderati : "quick, that baneblade, we can scape our foot on it!"


----------



## Awaken Realms (May 2, 2014)

C'mon guys, show the Primarch some respect...


----------



## R_Squared (Mar 24, 2013)

That is simply stunning. I would love to have that as a centrepiece in my home. Fantastic work!


----------



## Awaken Realms (May 2, 2014)

Hello,

And the time has come to present this behemoth of steel and adamantium in it’s full glory! 

Take a look at the model (and see more photos in our gallery!)













What are your thoughts about the model? How it appears like as the whole piece?


Get your miniatures painted by us!
Our Gallery
Sign-up for our WEEKLY NEWSLETTER!
Painting tutorials


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

That first picture of your latest post is one of the best model based Warhammer pictures ever.

Great work, I love what you have done with this amazing model, it's a truly fitting paint job and base.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Well for the warlord I'm lost for words, good job! The base it similary awesome but I think the explosion, smoke pilars, don't do the rest of this display justice.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Personal taste aside, this is a fabulous piece, the gritty battle worn look is top drawer! Would you consider doing back mounted banners like the epic scale models?


----------



## Awaken Realms (May 2, 2014)

Oldman78 said:


> Personal taste aside, this is a fabulous piece, the gritty battle worn look is top drawer! Would you consider doing back mounted banners like the epic scale models?


Unfortunately it's the finished piece. Perhaps on a future model?


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Amazing work as always the finished piece looks excellent, can certainly understand concerns with the basing but find it works great overall.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

The titan is amazing, though I would have to say that the base is a bit distracting. Not because of clutter, but because the collection of models, along with the imagery on the titan, are mismatched. Tyranids are a "recent" development in 40k, so Papa Smurf wouldn't have encountered them, so him standing next to a titan with nids painted all over it'd shoulder is weird. Not a huge concern, and I'm sure most people wouldn't care, but I find it distracting.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Is that mK7 armour next to a living Primarch on the base? That looks weird.

Holy crap that's a wicked Titan though. Wildly good.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

gen.ahab said:


> Tyranids are a "recent" development in 40k, so Papa Smurf wouldn't have encountered them, so him standing next to a titan with nids painted all over it'd shoulder is weird. Not a huge concern, and I'm sure most people wouldn't care, but I find it distracting.





ntaw said:


> Is that mK7 armour next to a living Primarch on the base? That looks weird.


The stasis field is down, the Primarch returned, the Imperium again crusades and the starchild somewhere reborn! All hail Warhammer 41K, where in the further far future there is only noble brightness!


----------



## Awaken Realms (May 2, 2014)

Iraqiel said:


> The stasis field is down, the Primarch returned, the Imperium again crusades and the starchild somewhere reborn! All hail Warhammer 41K, where in the further far future there is only noble brightness!


Certainly fitting for Warhammer 40000: End Times.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

guilliman looks a bit odd on a pristine marble plinth amongst the ruins but apart from that a fabulous piece


----------

